# Can BSD\PC BSD run in Virtual PC 2007?



## beyond_amusia (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd like to try out BSD, but I don't want to format my Pc just to try an OS... Would BSD and it's variants work in Virtual PC 2007?


----------



## Disparia (Mar 30, 2008)

AFAIK, it's not official, but people have made it work.

There's also VMware Server (free): http://www.vmware.com/products/server/

I prefer 1.x vs. the new 2.x beta, especially when you want to use a VM like a "desktop".


----------



## panchoman (Mar 30, 2008)

get vmware, microsoft virtual pc is anti-anti-windows.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> get vmware, microsoft virtual pc is anti-anti-windows.



Oh my! They got their sh*t figured out pretty good...  Stupid MS...   Thanks guys, on to VMWare server again... ;p


----------



## jonmcc33 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just use OpenSUSE and run Windows in Virtualbox.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 31, 2008)

he wants to testdrive linux on windows before he installs it.. not run windows from linux


----------



## jonmcc33 (Mar 31, 2008)

panchoman said:


> he wants to testdrive linux on windows before he installs it.. not run windows from linux



Heh, that's true.


----------

